
Init system support in Debian - johnramsden
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/770093/cd322e1fedf67bbe/
======
PeterLGummybear
The first comment in there is really gold. Get rid of sysvinit, but please do
invest efforts in advancing init systems. The problem is clearly not "solved"
and we need diversity.

